# PRICE DROP :: Sapphire 6950 2GB - Unlocked Shaders, 6970 Clocks, Stable, Warranty



## Dark-Asylum

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102954

That is the card in question. I haven't had it for very long. Purchased it November 14, 2011 so the warranty ought to be available until November 14th of 2013 or so. Has the dual BIOS switch, it is currently in position 2 for 1536 shaders and is clocked @ 935/1325 with TRIXX. Card is stable in all of the games I play(WoW, BF3, HoN, LoL, Witcher 2, Crysis)

If I can try and find the accessories that came /w it I will ship it with that otherwise this is the card only. It did not include a crossfire bridge and I never bought another card so I didn't need one. Card was never abused. It works great!

Asking 230$ USD shipped. *NO LOWBALLS OR TRADES!* Will only ship outside 48 states if extra postage is provided.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Do the unlocked shaders void the warranty? Or was it "meant" to be an option.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

No. Warranty is only voided if you flash a different BIOS to it I believe. Every 6000 series card has a dual BIOS system for backup purposes in case something goes wrong. What you're supposed to do is just flip the switch to 2 and you should be able to boot with your card in the event that it doesn't POST or something. But some cards just get lucky, and the second switch doesn't have the shaders lasered out by AMD so flipping the switch "unlocks" them. I haven't actually modded the card.


----------



## killakris

is this sold yet


----------



## Dark-Asylum

no sir


----------



## Jayjr1105

What would be the state of the card if I plugged it into my machine right this second? Would it be unlocked still or would I have to do something through software?


----------



## Dark-Asylum

it would be unlocked since the bios switch is set to position 2 for 1536 shaders.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

only thing is you will have to OC it yourself since it uses TRIXX


----------



## Djmatrix32

ygpm


----------



## The Red Dojo

Is this still available?


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Yes it is


----------



## The Red Dojo

Sent you a message yesterday...

Edit***

Haven't heard back so I've bought a new one for $250, sorry.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

bump, I am now selling this again. this card needs to go! sorry for not replying to older PMs, I got super busy /w my senior project at university


----------



## Jayjr1105

Is the Sapphire warranty serial based?


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Yes


----------



## MarvinDessica

PM sent. Where in Texas are you?


----------



## Dark-Asylum

I've responded to all PMs about the card. I am still wanting to sell this at the price listed but I can't mail it out right now. I was using an eVGA GTX 670 for about a day until it started giving me problems at stock clocks. I RMA'd it to newegg but they are very stingy these days and instead of just freakin' exchanging it for the gigabyte one, they are only willing to do a refund so, I have to wait for them to get the card + process the refund before I can order another graphics card. Please shoot me a PM if you are still interested.


----------



## vltor

man, this is an amazing deal someone take this card!


----------



## iCrap

PMed you earlier. I will buy it from you once you are ready to sell.


----------



## goodwidp

Still available?


----------



## Tyreal

*Sapphire warranty is not serial based, you must be the original owner.*

Straight from PDF.

Warranty and Return Policy (U.S. REGION ONLY ).pdf 34k .pdf file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapphire warranty policy PDF*
> Sapphire Products RMA/Warranty
> RMA Return Policy: Repair/Replacement
> 1. Althon Micro does not offer refund service. Refund claims would need to be processed
> through the vendor that sold the product, congruent to their return policy.
> *2. Product purchased second hand or from an auction site do not carry any warranty*.
> 3. Return product must be in its original form.
> 4. Warranty will be voided for the following cases:
> . Return product is physically damaged or modified by customer.
> . Return product becomes non-functional due to customer improper use.
> . Return product can not be verified as Sapphire product.
> . Defacing product labeling (Serial Number/Part Number or its label is damaged or missing)
> 5. RMA# is requested for warranty service. Do not return any unauthorized product or non-Sapphire
> product to Althon Micro, as it will be refused and returned at your expense.
> 6. Customer located at military address (APO. etc) is responsible for repaired, replaced or
> exchanged product return shipping.
> 7. RMA turn around time is 1-2 weeks after we receive the return product.
> 8. Replacement Product may include new, remanufactured, or refurbished product and parts.
> 9. Repaired, replaced or exchanged product will be warranted for the remainder of the
> original warranty or 90 days from the ship date, whichever provides longer coverage.
> 10. RMA# is valid for 20 days from the date of issue.


----------



## Krusher33

Are you selling for $170 or $230?


----------

